# Anybody Going to BMQ Jan 29 07



## ottawaguy25 (17 Jan 2007)

Hi everyone,  this is my first post here.  I have read a couple and learned alot.  I am leaving for my BMQ at the End Of Jan and I was wondering if anyone else was I am going to Be combat Engineer so if anyone is In that Field I would like to learn more about it so If you want to Let me know about your job I would like that thanks CHIMO


----------



## mwhy321 (17 Jan 2007)

Yeah I'm going to BMQ for Jan 29 07. Where abouts you going? I'm going to Meaford.


----------



## ottawaguy25 (17 Jan 2007)

I am Going Reg  Force but I am at St- Jean


----------



## mwhy321 (17 Jan 2007)

Yeah, I'm reg force and my BMQ is in Meaford. I was surprised myself when they told me


----------



## ottawaguy25 (17 Jan 2007)

Are you from Ontario?  Maybe they are to full at St-Jean


----------



## mwhy321 (17 Jan 2007)

ottawaguy25 said:
			
		

> Are you from Ontario?  Maybe they are to full at St-Jean


yeah i'm actually from Ottawa and yeah St-jean is full is the reason.


----------



## mwhy321 (17 Jan 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Well, BMQ is BMQ.  Maybe some difference in the facilities, but you will get the same training.



Very true, same content, just different scenery


----------



## mwhy321 (17 Jan 2007)

Can't explain it. All I know is I got a 11 hour bus ride compared to the 3-4 hour ride to St-Jean


----------



## navymich (17 Jan 2007)

A suggestion for ottawaguy25 and mwhy321:  why don't you guys exchange email addresses and do your little "chat" there instead of one-liners on the thread.


----------



## ottawaguy25 (17 Jan 2007)

Good Point yummy steak..


----------



## Lukz (18 Jan 2007)

actually just got my call about 2 hours ago .. will be joining you guys. i was told 2 weeks ago that BMQ at st jeans is full and i may have to wait until mid march to start. Looks like things have changed a little  ^-^


----------



## ottawaguy25 (18 Jan 2007)

So where are you going?  where are you from?


----------



## ThatsLife (19 Jan 2007)

I'm going to the January 29th BMQ as well!  St-Jean


----------



## ottawaguy25 (19 Jan 2007)

What field are you going into


----------



## ThatsLife (19 Jan 2007)

Infantry


----------



## ottawaguy25 (19 Jan 2007)

Cool  I am going Combat Engineer Good Luck To you Maybe I will see you there  Whats Your name?  SO I know Mine is Guy Lachaine


----------



## ThatsLife (19 Jan 2007)

The names Emilio De Angelis, hope to see you there aswell my friend  ^-^


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jan 2007)

Well Guy...Emilio......some of these things should be taken to PM's.


----------



## ThatsLife (19 Jan 2007)

I thought we should have.

Sorry about that George


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jan 2007)

Not a problem..... gives you a little more 'privacy'....  ;D


----------



## dawson (21 Jan 2007)

ottawaguy25 said:
			
		

> Cool  I am going Combat Engineer Good Luck To you Maybe I will see you there  Whats Your name?  SO I know Mine is Guy Lachaine




hey man hows it going weird both on this board im there for st jean on the 29th and im in combat engineer i think we`ll get to know each other im darryl dawson


----------



## corypaven (21 Jan 2007)

I believe someone just mentioned the private message function, use it when your using names.


----------



## jaymagoo (24 Jan 2007)

i'm so excited to actually find others that are going to St. Jean... i'll be there as well for infantry. good luck to everyone


----------



## ThatsLife (27 Jan 2007)

See you boys in a couple of hours


----------



## winks2872 (27 Jan 2007)

Feb 5th.... in gagetown... from toronto... anyone eltse? so excited right now.. been waiting for years to do this.


----------



## Christine123 (27 Jan 2007)

I'll be there too winks!  Can't believe I've only been given a week though!  A bit disappointed we're not going to St. Jean though...O well...such is life!!


----------



## patt (27 Jan 2007)

Christine123 said:
			
		

> I'll be there too winks!  Can't believe I've only been given a week though!  A bit disappointed we're not going to St. Jean though...O well...such is life!!



i just finished my basic in gagetown and well be thankfull your not going to st jean...


----------



## winks2872 (27 Jan 2007)

so... how about the lowdown.. tips and tricks to a good life at bmq gagetown? also.. is there any point to me bringing my car?


----------



## ottawaguy25 (27 Jan 2007)

Wow Gagetown to do Basic!! Then your MOC?  Good luck I live tomorrow for St.Jean


----------



## aesop081 (27 Jan 2007)

Xfire said:
			
		

> i just finished my basic in gagetown and well be thankfull your not going to st jean...



If you didnt do BMQ in St-Jean yourself, how can you possibly make such a statement ?


----------



## patt (27 Jan 2007)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> If you didnt do BMQ in St-Jean yourself, how can you possibly make such a statement ?



ive talked to many people that went thorugh st jean and their experinces there and they have even said that gagetown was much better.


----------



## aesop081 (27 Jan 2007)

Xfire said:
			
		

> ive talked to many people that went thorugh st jean and their experinces there and they have even said that gagetown was much better.



and those people not having done BMQ in Gagetown wouldnt know first hand what its like......You are certainly entitled to your opinion, but you should at least have something to base it on.


----------



## patt (27 Jan 2007)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> and those people not having done BMQ in Gagetown wouldnt know first hand what its like......



actually one of them used to be in gagetown with me but he had to get recoursed due to medical issues....


----------



## aesop081 (27 Jan 2007)

Xfire said:
			
		

> actually one of them used to be in gagetown with me but he had to get recoursed due to medical issues....


Oh i see......

But that still doesnt mean that *YOU* know what you are talking about.


----------

